# SnoGo snowblower, Hiniker plows



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

SnowGo loader mounted snowblower 5.9 Cummins engine runs great.
Auction ends 11-1-17

Auction also has 3 Hiniker plows on it.

https://www.k-bid.com/auction/22032


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Saturday Bump


----------

